# Long Draw Hunters



## BIGSWANG77 (Mar 30, 2015)

Howdy. I'm not new to archery, but I'm pretty new to Bowhunting. I have a Bear Lights Out 2, which is pretty good; I feel like it could be better. I'm limited in choices, as I'm 6'4, with the wingspan of someone who is 6'9. I need 31"-32" draw length. 
I've looked at 
?Mathews Z9
?Mathews MR8
?Mathews Monster
?Bowtech Boss
?Hoyt Carbon Spyder ZT 34

For those of you long armed SOB's, what do you shoot? Do you like the company? Problems? Praises? What makes you love your bow?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Love my Hoyt.. I'm 6'3" with a 32" draw. No biggie just find the top bow manufacturers that make a bow that fits you and go shoot them. All of them. It's a very personal choice. Good luck. Let us know what you come up with.

I never did like the Mathews grips.


----------



## BIGSWANG77 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you sir.


----------



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hoyt but I like the new martin bows as well.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I shoot at Mathews chill R with the rock mod. Love it. And didn't have to order a larger bow. Like other brands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Bailey (Aug 22, 2006)

Mathews Chill X is a unbelievable smooth and accurate bow. 35" ata with 31" draw


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

A little off topic but what arrows do yall shoot? I'm a 32" draw and just curious as to what some other long draw shooters like


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Heavy heavy arrows......full Metal jackets etc...


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

OLd school, shot Matthews /Hoyt ..And I'm long draw...Remember if your a finger shooter you can shorten draw some by going to release..But I have bad shoulder and haven't Bow hunted in 10y...


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

WADER13 said:


> A little off topic but what arrows do yall shoot? I'm a 32" draw and just curious as to what some other long draw shooters like


Carbon express maxima red.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm 6'4 shoot Mathew switchback LD (which stands for long draw). And I shoot with fingers with it 70lbs.


> 4


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

With your long draw I would shoot nothing shorter than 35" and would look for a 37-38" bow. Yeah I know the trend is short and fast but don't listen to that. Also build a heavy arrow. Just my opinion


----------

